# Stretching Concerns



## voxtemporalis (Jun 4, 2003)

Recently Ive noticed that Ill go to class, stretch before and after, and the next day my leg muscles (specifically my hamstrings) are extremely sore.  There appears to be a knot in them so I sit my butt down and do some static stretches.  

One of the stretches I do is I tuck one of my legs under my butt, extend one, and reach for the toes on my extended foot.  I hold it for about 30 seconds, and after about 10, the bottom of my foot starts tingling.  When I am done stretching the knot is gone and while my leg is still sore, it does feel better.

My question is about the tingling in the bottom of my foot.  Is this unhealthy in anyway?  Any ideas as to what it is?


----------



## KennethKu (Jun 4, 2003)

Never have that experience. When you have soreness, you should not immediately repeat doing what you did that result in the soreness. Typically, the soreness starts the next day, gets worse the day after, and recovers by the 3rd or 4th day. During this time, you can stretch the sored muscle *gently*  but * not* with the same intensity. The muscle tear needs to recover before you go to stress tear it again. It wouldn't grow if you keep tearing it down before full recovery.


----------



## voxtemporalis (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow...that was quick.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Disco (Jun 4, 2003)

That feeling means that your pushing the stretch a little to far.
Back off a little so the tingle goes away, hold it and then VERY slowly try to increase. If I'm am correct, you said that you would put your folded leg under you and sit on your foot? I think if you folded your leg behind you (Hurdler's stretch), you will see/feel a better stretch and your lower body will be flush to the floor. Sitting on your foot puts you on an angle and could put undo additional stress on your ham string. At least that's what a Physical Therapist advised and it works for me.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the best stretches for sore leg muscles are the ones that are done without any weight on them.  I'd try strecthing out my legs while lying on my back, using my hands to push the leg just far enough to stretch and maybe release some tension.

Static stretches are the right idea.

Could the tingling be a loss of blood flow as a result of the way he's stretching?  Anyone know?


----------

